# Ram Air plugged?



## Lancegw (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi all,
68 GTO, Red body white hard top.
I have been going over my car from nose to tail trying to find all the things that need to be worked on and have stumbled across two things so far.
1. Fog Lights? Located behind the endura-bumper behind the grill.
Does anyone have any idea if these came stock? 
Because of the nasty condition my car was in electrically when I bought it most wires that were non-essential have been cut from the car. So they do not come on when the other lights are.

2. I know the 68 GTO has Ram Air, but I can't figure out why mine has rubber plugs instead of real intakes.
My car came with Tri-Carb installed on it already so there was no ram air system hooked up. A guy from lodge pointed out the other week that there were rubber plugs in the intake and that it was probably to keep water out.
I got curious today and decided to unscrew that bolts under the hood and was very surprised to find a solid chunk of rubber...which would not allow any amount of air into the engine compartment whatsoever. 
Thoughts?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lancegw said:


> Hi all,
> 68 GTO, Red body white hard top.
> I have been going over my car from nose to tail trying to find all the things that need to be worked on and have stumbled across two things so far.
> 1. Fog Lights? Located behind the endura-bumper behind the grill.
> ...


1. Fog Lights never came on these cars. Someone put them on.
2. For some reason someone decided to put the rubber plugs in. The scoops were not functional. Maybe they put rubber there stop vibration of the scoops not affixed properly.
3. Could be maybe water was getting in there and some knucklebean decided to put rubber in there. There would be no ram air system on there unless the car came with it Ram Air II, or it was installed later. The scoops you have are the standard hood scoops. UNLESS Ram Air was installed there is no air filtration. The hood may state Ram Air, but many put decals on just for the heck of it. Ram Air scoops would have an opened back with baffles behind it that work from the cable.


----------



## Lancegw (Aug 27, 2010)

Strange! 
So should there be a different kind of vent in there instead of the rubber?

I just took a few pictures of the lights that I found...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lose those fog lights. 
Not sure if the car is RA? Look at the bottom of the hood it will have the cut out for the round pan, and foam. Standard hood would have the bracing not cut. There is a modification to the hoods bracing to mount the Ram Air system.

Standard hood: there is no venting. The scoops are decorative. If the back of the scoops are cut open as I have seen done there is no baffle to close to keep rain, and debris out of there, it would be a pretty wide opening. The engine bay would be a mess from dirt, bugs, water etc. The hood scoops have the 2 studs that fit on the holes and are secured there would be no gaping or venting.


----------



## Lancegw (Aug 27, 2010)

I wasn't exactly sure what I am looking for so here's more pictures, this time of the inside of the hood.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Appears to be the standard hood. On the RA III part of the bracing on the sides need removed, I think the hood for the '68 needs modified as well. Pics below

RAM AIR II









Standard hood


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

There was no Tri-Carb, actually it's called Tri Power, setup for '68 either.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Tri-power setup is sweet! But not original. Ram air cars had open hood scoops, but closed ones kept the crap out of the engine, just for looks. Ram Air stickers are available on Ebay for $5. Foglights are add on, but may help in the fog. Nice car, looks like a fun project/driver. Welcome to the forum.
This forum has all the experts which have years of experience with the GTO, ask all the questions you want, we are all more than willing to help> :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I noticed the mentioning of the tri-power and figured someone butchered it up by jamming rubber in the scoop area etc. The pic of the hood told part of the story.
I did see a '69 red GTO with a tri-power sell on Barrett Jackson this past auction. Why the seller went that route instead of Ram Air was beyond me.

Lance get the PHS on it we'll help ya cipher it. You have to decide which route you want to go with the car. If you want to make the car your own creation then add what you want, keep what you want. If you want the car back to originality the PHS will guide you as well as the guys here.


----------



## SWEETJUDGE (Nov 2, 2010)

no fog lights in 68... RAM AIR decals are readily availble.... 68 GTOs if equipped with ram air were give 2 sets of scoops 1 set open & 1 set closed & YOU had to change them if it rained... NO TRI power on 68s...
original 68 Ram air Pans are very hard to find.... & reproduced... most are plastic... 

PHS your vin..... & go from there


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the factory 68 Ram Air set up on my car. I live in Norther Calif where it rains hard. I use a K & N mesh air filter this filter works well in the rain. I drive it in the rain with no problems leaving my opened hood scoops in. Just make sure the drain hole on the lower pan is not plugged.

Have fun with your car,
Dimitri


----------

